# Looking at a late November Storm...weather junkies take a look



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

Ahhhh another winter storm to track.

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...cussion&groupid=4331&topicid=12324&Itemid=179


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

thanks for the info! I keep track on NYC weather forum too- you guys know what you are talking about!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Anything shaping up for the great lakes region?


----------

